# AC GP-40 ?????



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

How do you get the fuel tank off? I want to build a battery pack for the belly of my Aristo-craft GP-40.
What is the best way to remove the glued in lights? Soldering iron?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Freezing the hot glue they use for the lights works pretty good. Then a flat tip x-acto knife.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

OK, I figured out the fuel tank - but cannot tell how to get the cab assembly apart to paint - looks like it's super glued in?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

OK OK I got it...whew! thanks for the help! lol 
goodnight!


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 21 Jan 2011 07:11 PM 
Freezing the hot glue they use for the lights works pretty good. Then a flat tip x-acto knife. 

"FREEZING" ????? Jerry, just place in freezer then cut under it with x-act eh? who would have EVER thought of this? YOU?


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

ok ok, I hope the bulbs in the front hood just press fit and were not soldered??????


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

John, use a thin bladed screwdriver to pop the hotmelt. If it doesn't break easily, put the hood back in the freezer.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks guys - got it all apart to prep for BibleGrove paint scheme. BUT one of the hood bulbs come out, are they press fit?


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

John are you referring to the marker lights or the Headlights? The headlights are secured with hot melt. If I remember correctly, the marker lights are a tight fit.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine had a dab of hot glue holding them in. Later RJD


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I am referring to AFTER you get them out of the shell....


----------

